# Gentoo-Vorträge als Video

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich hatte gerade ein bisschen Zeit und dachte mir "guckste dir mal ein paar Gentoovorträge an". Ich hab dann bei YouTube und Google gesucht und nichts gefunden.

Gibt es keine Videos von Vorträgen zu Gentoo oder Gentoo-Themen? Nichts beim CCC (Congress), nichts anderes? 

Wer weiss was?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also so speziell gibt es da nichts aktuelles das letzte Ereignis stammt aus dem Jahr 2004, ein Vortrag zum Thema Gentoo Hardened.

----------

## cryptosteve

Na, immerhin. : )

Danke, ich hatte schon nicht mehr auf eine Antwort gehofft.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Gibt es keine Videos von Vorträgen zu Gentoo oder Gentoo-Themen? Nichts beim CCC (Congress), nichts anderes? 
> 
> Wer weiss was?

 

Außer dem schon erwähnten Hardened-Vortrag von pappy ist mir nichts weiteres bekannt, ein paar Mitschnitte von/bei RadioTux gibt es noch - aber eben "videolos"   :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Einige Tonmitschnitte kenne ich schon, aber falls jemand noch links hat, warum nicht einfach mal hier abkippen.

Den Vortrag zu Gentoo hardened hab ich mir angesehen, aber irgendwo bei 3/4tel bin ich geistig ausgestiegen und konnte nicht mehr so recht folgen.  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Nachschub: http://blog.hartwork.org/?p=933

----------

## cryptosteve

Nochmal Nachschub: http://blog.hartwork.org/?p=940

----------

## cryptosteve

Auszug aus: http://linuxcrazy.com/?q=node/102

FOSDEM 11 Gentoo Talks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYS7Nb7miaw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ3vkUBQkyg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EhpO9lk2gA

----------

## cryptosteve

Donnie Berkholz a.k.a. dberkholz mit seinem FOSDEM 13 - Talk über “Package management and creation in Gentoo Linux.” 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aSzB_nEs9k

----------

## mrueg

Es gibt auch Videos der Gentoo Mini-Conf auf den Linux Days 2012 in Prag:

http://www.youtube.com/user/opensusetv/videos

Schedule ist hier: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/miniconf/schedule-2012.xml

----------

## cryptosteve

Ganz frisch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrF9aLorBgQ  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Noch viel frischer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAOs4cpmKwM

(danke an rolandx1 (via IRC) für den Link)

----------

## Randy Andy

Vielen Dank dafür, cryptosteve.

Ich setzte deine Gnu funzt, Folge 14 dann hiermit mal fort:

Folge 15, der Gentoo Installation:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VruMWAj0IAU

Folge 16:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ_zG9QmhKw

----------

